# detroit to outer banks north carolina



## Rag1 (Aug 27, 2008)

What is an OBX


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 27, 2008)

If you take me with you I'll tell you everything you need to know  
I love it down there!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 27, 2008)

bbqgut said:
			
		

> thanks ill try these suggestions and check back for more.....puff the bus leaves saturday morning bout 6 am see you there!


Hope you have a trunk big enough.   Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 27, 2008)

No Shitt !! I always wondered what those stickers meant


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> No Shitt !! I always wondered what those stickers meant


To my Wife and I....It's Heaven on earth.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 28, 2008)

BBQ Gut,

As long as your heading through the Richmond area, travel east on I-64 and go to Pierces BBQ near Williamsburg ( http://www.pierces.com/ ).  Great little place with very good Q, plus the wife can go shopping at some of those Williamsburg Outlets.  ( http://www.williamsburgpottery.com/shop ... tlets.html )

My oldest daughter lives about 20 miles from there at Christopher Newport University.  

Hope this helps.


----------

